# Retention sutures



## bpowell121774 (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any information/or an avenue where I could find out the correct way to bill for these?  We had a patient that had a small bowel volvulus with obstruction due to adhesions and our MD closed with retention sutures for added support on the incision.  In this case would it be approprate to bill for them using the 13101?  Any help would be appreciated....


----------



## Lujanwj (Jun 28, 2012)

NCCI Policy Manual Chapter 1 should clarify it for you.  See section B. Coding Based on Standards of Medical/Surgical Practice.


----------

